# Just a quick couple shots



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

All business baby ....Clean and sweet .bet she's a lot of fun


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks shalla... It is simple, clean and to the point... The Gheenoe had all the bells and whistles you can get into a highsider, most likely more than you'd ever want.. I figured edit to amplify with the skiff...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What shalla said! You got 15 or 20hp on there? What's the flooring?


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

15hp 4stroke yammi... The flooring is OceanGrip... I love it..
I will put up install pics of that too... 


I bought the BMT for 2k.... The motor prob has less than 20hrs it's insanely clean...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! You stole that thing!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

What Gramps said......totally jealous...perfect for Bow Hunting flounder .....never done but it sounds like Fun...


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up the poling platform for 150 on Craigslist, etched, sanded, primed, painted and made the lid for it. It's a great platform. I like the short front deck too... Easy to clean.. Storage is a bit tricky, I may make some web pouches for behind the bench. I've got a cool trick for under the rear bench now ... Ill post up more pics tonight.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I added some storage for the life vests...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

love those Carolina skiffs! U got a steal damn! We have those 14fters at work and beat the crap out of them but still floats! ;D


----------

